# Soft stool frustrations.. What food to go to?



## Lyphzgud (Feb 13, 2012)

My dog is a 5 year old jack a pug, he recently had anal gland issue which I firmly believe it was because of soft stool. Been feeding orijen, score would be 60 ish based off sticky pics.

I want to switch him to something that will help fIrm him up, Ibsen looking at the top 5 brands and see alot of innova, wellness, blue buffalo, orijen and acana.

What should I look for in a food which one would you guys suggest.

He is a active dog, we go out 2 times a day and he weight 25lbs


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe the Orijen is too rich for him or you are feeding him too much. I just switched my dogs to Acana Grasslands (Orijen gave them loose stools) and within two days they are doing great. When I asked for advice here a lot said to feed less than the bag said because it is too rich. So far I love Acana! As far as the other brands you mentioned, I don't care for Blue Buffalo and I believe Innova is now owned by Proctor and Gamble and has changed their recipe. My dogs also did not like Wellness they turned their noses up at it. Either try less of Orijen or you can give Acana a try (it has the added benefit of being cheaper). Hope this helps.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Also, do you have your pug's anal glands expressed? Some dogs (mine included) need that regularly. My dog never has loose stools and I get hers done every two months and they are ALWAYS full.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Of the foods you mentioned, I'd definitely try the Acana or the Wellness Core. Their somewhat lower protein levels should be helpful.

These are still what I call "busy" formulas with lots of ingredients. The one line of food I've always seen help firm up stools is the California Natural kibbles like their Lamb Meal and Rice. Sometimes very simple formulas with short ingredient lists are the best for certain dogs.


----------



## NeilB (Feb 8, 2012)

I actually posted a thread last week about which food I should use for my 7 month old beagle with soft stools. I got a lot of really good feedback from people. General feeling was that Orijen and Acana were good foods, but that Orijen can be a bit rich - something you have already discovered for yourself.
I have bought Acana Lamb and Apple for my dog. Although it is a food for adult dogs I wanted something better for sensitive stomachs and this seemed like a good choice. It is also not that dissimilar to the puppy food in terms of what nutrients it has and what percentages of these nutrients it has.
My vet had suggested that my dogs soft stools could be due to an intolerance of a protein. Acana Lamb and Apple has just one protein - Lamb and one grain - oats. 
To be honest I only got the food today so I can't tell you if it works. But even if it doesn't work for my dog, there is no reason why it couldn't work for yours.
I have spent a lot of time of this forum recently, reading a lot about what people think. Acana foods definately have good all round reviews from people on this site.
Good luck. Neil


----------



## LindsayMaryland (Jan 4, 2012)

I’d recommend Natural Balance Synergy. My Spaniel eats it and has consistent and less stool than she did before we switched. It’s got the probiotics and omegas so it’s really healthy, and I picked it out specifically because it’s a dog food for good digestion. I don’t know about the other brands, but I know this food really works for my dog, AND she goes nuts for the taste.


----------

